# 52hrs post lute and no kids



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

Saturday morning I induced my doe with 2cc Lute IM to kid Sunday night at day 144. Sunday her abdomen sunk in and ligaments were gone Sunday afternoon but 36hrs after the initial dose of Lute she showed no signs of impending labor so I gave a 2nd dose of 1ml. She still seemed the same 12hrs after the 2nd dose so I went ahead and gave a 3rd dose of 3mls IM. Since then she has had some small inconsistent contractions but still no signs of impending labor. It’s currently been 52hrs since the first dose of lute. 
could she possibly have a misplaced kid that is prolonging the prelabor? She was induced last year and gave birth exactly 36hrs after one dose of Lute.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You can always check.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Considering how lute works, I assume giving more would have no effect. Dex, possibly. 

I always wonder about misplace kids though, when a doe is taking long. As ksalvagno said, you can always check, and at this point I think it’s the best way forward.


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

I would definitely recommend checking... If she was having slight contractions, it is a possibility that the kid is in a bad position.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Anything changed?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things?


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

Chloe1233 said:


> Saturday morning I induced my doe with 2cc Lute IM to kid Sunday night at day 144. Sunday her abdomen sunk in and ligaments were gone Sunday afternoon but 36hrs after the initial dose of Lute she showed no signs of impending labor so I gave a 2nd dose of 1ml. She still seemed the same 12hrs after the 2nd dose so I went ahead and gave a 3rd dose of 3mls IM. Since then she has had some small inconsistent contractions but still no signs of impending labor. It’s currently been 52hrs since the first dose of lute.
> could she possibly have a misplaced kid that is prolonging the prelabor? She was induced last year and gave birth exactly 36hrs after one dose of Lute.


I ended up checking her after posting this. She was dilated and the kid's head was right at her cervix. She started pushing but wasn’t progressing. Compared to the other two kids the first kid was very small but I believe her front legs were tucked under so I helped pull her out. I thought the kid would be dead as I accidentally broke the sack and she must’ve been without oxygen for 2-4 minutes but she let out a scream as I pulled her out. She is small but seems completely normal.


----------



## AndersonRanch (Oct 18, 2020)

Breaking the sack doesn’t cut off air, it’s the cord that once that is broken you want that kid out. Honestly I have a heck of a time making things out and grabbing body parts with the sack in the way so if I have to assist I just break it and get that part out of the way. 
You did absolutely wonderful! I just don’t want you freaking out every time the sack ends up breaking that the kid is dying


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

AndersonRanch said:


> Breaking the sack doesn’t cut off air, it’s the cord that once that is broken you want that kid out. Honestly I have a heck of a time making things out and grabbing body parts with the sack in the way so if I have to assist I just break it and get that part out of the way.
> You did absolutely wonderful! I just don’t want you freaking out every time the sack ends up breaking that the kid is dying


I thought it was the umbilical cord but on other goat sites every post about pregnancy complications also mentions not breaking the sack until the head is out or the kid will suffocate. The kid was completely limp at first until I pulled her hips out. This has been my first kidding season to have to have stuck kids. Before this doe I had a doe with a huge buck kid that had his legs out but his head was twisted so far back into the uterus I couldn’t find it and thought he was deformed. She ended up needing an emergency C-Section


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Good job getting babies delivered! Congratulations.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Definitely not true. If anything you would want to break the sack so fluid doesn't go up the nose and swallowed into the lungs. The sack is full of fluid. How would that help with oxygen? It is totally the umbilical cord that is giving them oxygen until it is broken.


----------



## AndersonRanch (Oct 18, 2020)

Oh I know many people think breaking the sack is the end of the world, I’ve been chewed out over it on a FB group. The only thing I can figure is it’s not ideal to say break the sack in the doe because your in there blind and some might be ripping at something other then a sack. And well you know how the telephone game goes and it was then the kid will die. But I assure you that is not the case! Sometimes the sack breaks on its own before the head comes out and the kids are fine. I’m not saying always go in there and rip the sack open, just don’t freak out if it does break or you have to break it to get the kid out


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

We have to break the sack to be able to feel better what is going on.

No worries there unless the kids umbilical cord breaks before the kid is out.
Breach births are so prone to that. 
If we do not get them out quickly they suffocate.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Congratulations on successful assist! So glad it went well!
When you have time, pictures would be nice!


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

Chloe1233 said:


> I ended up checking her after posting this. She was dilated and the kid's head was right at her cervix. She started pushing but wasn’t progressing. Compared to the other two kids the first kid was very small but I believe her front legs were tucked under so I helped pull her out. I thought the kid would be dead as I accidentally broke the sack and she must’ve been without oxygen for 2-4 minutes but she let out a scream as I pulled her out. She is small but seems completely normal.


Breaking the sack is fine... it’s breaking the umbilical chord that you need to be very careful about. Congrats on the kids!


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

MadHouse said:


> Congratulations on successful assist! So glad it went well!
> When you have time, pictures would be nice!











this is them. The buck is on the left and two does on the right


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Aaaaawwww!!!!! My goodness, they are sooo cute! 🥰


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Great job! Cute kids nice save congratulations


----------

